# my betta is getting better



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

okay so there was a nearly three or four centimeter tear in my bettas fin about four days ago. or maybe it was more. i dont know. i started a new job and have lost all track of time. anyways. the point is it is now a centimeter less than it was before. oh wow it was a week ago. but still he is getting better!!!oh happy day


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

YAY! glad to hear that your betta is doing better :-D


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

good for you,my betta had about 4 tears in his fins when i fiest got him from walmart and now that its healed he has like 5 different colors on him!


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

oh wow. that is cool. i saw one at pet supplies "plus" today when my brother and i were looking at stuff. it was so gorgeous. it had red and blue and green and white and yellow. i had never seen one with so many colors. well i cant tell with my betta if his color has improved because the bettamax made his water green. i am continuing to do daily changes (i usually do ten percent) i am supposed to do a full change tomorrow but since there is still some meds in the water, i dont want to send him into shock or anything like that so i think i will do a fifty percent and see how that goes. then do my tens until next week, then another fifty then the tens and then the week later i have to start a whole new treatment because the package said if they show no signs of anything to still do one more treatment. i am using the medicine mostly to prevent any infections in his tear. so then i will do a 100% with the medicine in it. then i will do the every other day thing like it says then i will eventually get rid of the meds. but after the medicine is out of his tank i will see if his color has stayed the same, gotten better, or worse. his color was a little dull right after he got hurt. he has been holding his tail funny and looking pale because he is hurt.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

ya know i just noticed soemthing,my female butterfly betta is pink!its really wiered now that shes 2" her body has turned pink i cant belive it!


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

that is so cool!! i would love to see a pic


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow. I've seen them change colors slightly, but that's really cool. Take a pic if you're able


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i cant i have a digital camera but it has poor quality ill try though


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

good news everyone!i finally got the camera to work,ill post pics this afternoon.


----------

